# Sudden aggression between resident Goldens



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all - Looking for some advice here. We have a 2 year old male Golden (Eddie) and a 9 month old female Golden (Maple) - both fixed, same Dad different Mom. We've had them both since they were puppies. Eddie is the pack leader. As Maple has matured, she has become very loving towards us, always at our feet, follows us, gives love (sometimes too much). Eddie has always been very stand offish and stubborn. If you get one lick out of him thats a lot of affection. Well, lately we've had these scary spouts of sudden madness where Eddie will lunge out at Maple and launch an all out attack. It sounds like he's trying to kill her. So far no blood, just tufts of hair. Eddie's also gotten very short with us, like the other night, my husband walked behind him and lightly brushed against his tail and Eddie snapped, whipping around and growling. When you try to assert yourself as pack leader by grabbing his collar, looking in his eyes, and saying no, he gets even more scary, like the teeth showing and growling, and it looks like he will bite you if you let go of him. The other night my neighbors son wanted to see Eddie and my husband basically had a body hold on him and the same kind of thing happened, Eddie snapped (at the air) and snarled at the 4 year old. We've had him checked at the vet, he's totally healthy. I have racked my brain trying to find out what has "changed" in his life and can't come up with anything. Any advice on where to go from here? I'm scared he is going to 1) hurt someone 2) hurt my other Golden 3) turn my other Golden violent - she has such a wonderful disposition now. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're going through this. Did your vet run a full thyroid panel on Eddie? Not just the quick test they do in the office, but actually sending his blood out to be tested. If not, you should insist on it. A golden that receives a score of "low normal" is actually too low and needs to be regulated. Short of that, I would consult a professional behaviorist on this one. It sounds like the methods you are using are too confrontational for this particular case and perhaps are causing Eddie to lash out even more. Don't take that the wrong way... I'm no expert and I have no insight into what you should be doing... this isn't going to be easy, which is why I think you should get all the help you can. Good luck... let us know how it goes!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This sounds very scary and definitely not normal especially for a golden.
It could be something medical. I would get a full workup by the vet and not leave him alone with Maple. He may be in pain or have something serious going on. I'm obviously not a vet or even a trainer but this sounds scary to me.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Debles makes a good point... I always think thyroid and forget about pain. Goldens are known for having hip dysplasia as well as elbow displasia and other injuries that can crop up (the back for instance). The only way to rule these out most times is with Xrays.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You need to assert yr dominance but at this point,you need to do it with a professional trainer and as soon as possible!.This is an accident waiting to happen!.
You can change the situation so don't give up!.
Do keep us posted!.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> It sounds like the methods you are using are too confrontational for this particular case and perhaps are causing Eddie to lash out even more. Don't take that the wrong way... I'm no expert and I have no insight into what you should be doing... this isn't going to be easy, which is why I think you should get all the help you can. Good luck... let us know how it goes!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Ditto this.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Definately get the help of a good trainer asap so this doesn't escalate. We are also dealing with some aggression issues but only toward dogs at this point and it is a dominance problem, We are making her work for everything and asserting ourselves as the pack leader. It is working but I am realizing it is going to be a constant battle of wills. She is definately the boss of our other dog and showed this very quickly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Since Brady has the same father, please keep us up to date on the outcome. Have you called up Nancy?

I do remember when I had my GSD and Great Pyrenees, they were best of friends, but there were a couple incidences where one would get the other very upset. But they never got aggressive towards us. I would just have to touch each ones back and they would stop.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Get the thyroid checked .... full panel....either have it sent to Michigan State or Dr Jean Dodds. Do this before trying to employ a trainer. They can't train a dog who has health problems getting in the way.

If all turns out well after a full exam and full thyroid panel, then definitely get the trainer/behaviorist.

Here's info on thyroid behavior issues:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/bizarre_behavior.htm


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Get to your vet and insist on having a full thyroid panel done. Low normal results are too low for a Golden. My girl has been on a low dose of thyroid medication since last Sept. A short while after being spayed she seemed to become quite uncooperative and was getting into scuffles with other dogs that she was previously "friends" with. She seriously bit our other dog too. She was always too tired and not all bubbly and happy like a golden was supposed to be. I took her to the vet (after she had just been two weeks previous) and asked for the test and low and behold she needed some medication. She is a totally different dog today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope we hear something today.
This does not sound like a training issue to me.
It sounds like a health problem, please get tests done at the vet!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I second having a full thryroid panel. And ask the vet to screen for tick born diseases too. 

But also watch him and see if there is anything that looks like he might be in pain. Robbie was, we didn't know, and he started snapping and snarling at us. We had xrays done, which showed nothing, but while he was sedated for the xrays the vet discovered he was still having pain reactions even knocked out.

Our vet ran a screen run for tick born disease, Robbie was infected with Lymes, it was causing him joint and muscle pain. Once he was treated for it, the aggression went away.

I'm not saying you need to run xrays, but it might be a good idea to rule out hips, elbows, etc. We never would have found out what was wrong with Robbie if we had not had all the blood tests and xrays done.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It does sound like a scary situation that could get worse in a hurry.

You've been given excellent advice. I hope you follow it and give us an update.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

No advice here, just concern and best wishes for your boy.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Megan, here is an article which might be of interest to you....check it out...in fact the whole site is great, it has tons of articles to read:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/it-never-happens…until-it-happens


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi everyone! Thanks for your responses and concern. Well, the vet did a full exam and has found nothing but a healthy 2 y/o Golden at this point. My next step is to consult with a professional. I have been collecting names and recommendations. In the meantime, we have been separating the dogs and giving them each their special time. We have also been over-enthusiastic about involving and bringing the 2 y/o into activities since he tends to be the one who sits back and watches while the puppy is always on top of us demanding attention. He does seem to be "happier" this week and so far no incidents since last weekend. I will continue to keep you all posted. Thank you!


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

Has this been been building up at all?... I know you said sudden aggression in your post but if you really look back are there any signs that your golden was starting to act out or maybe more subtle signs of a medical issue? I am no dog trainer or vet but if the tests come back that the golden is healthy then you should seriously consider seeking professional help. I have a Golden-2 and a Doberman1 1/2 and around the age of 8 months they started acting out a little. It never escalated to full on aggression though. Good Luck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Megan B said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for your responses and concern. Well, the vet did a full exam and has found nothing but a healthy 2 y/o Golden at this point. My next step is to consult with a professional. I have been collecting names and recommendations. In the meantime, we have been separating the dogs and giving them each their special time. We have also been over-enthusiastic about involving and bringing the 2 y/o into activities since he tends to be the one who sits back and watches while the puppy is always on top of us demanding attention. He does seem to be "happier" this week and so far no incidents since last weekend. I will continue to keep you all posted. Thank you!


You had a full thyroid panel done?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Debles said:


> You had a full thyroid panel done?


Yes, did your vet run a full thyroid panel? Sometimes there are not outward signs that can be seen during an exam. 

Like I said in an earlier post, my dog had just been in for vaccinations 2 weeks prior and the vet didn't find anything wrong with her. My husband and I were consulting with a behaviorist but were on her waiting list for 2 months and were beside ourselves and living on egg shells in our house with the two dogs waiting for our appointment with her. Her advice was to get to the vet and get a full thyroid panel done. Turns out when I went into the vet and asked for one he said he thought she was a good candidate for the thyroid test but it's strange that I had to ask for it. Pippa came back at the very low end of normal and the vet wasn't too enthusiastic about medicating her. I really pushed as I had read up on the subject and the behaviorist was advising us. The vet agreed to try a low dosage twice a day and the change in my dog within a week was miraculous. She perked up and had energy, her coat began to grow and she is getting along fine with other dogs again.

If your vet didn't do the thyroid test, I would call the office and see if you can bring your dog back in and get the technician to draw the blood for the test. You will just need to pay for the test and the collection instead of another office visit with the vet.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Goldilocks, was the thyroid test that you had run a full panel or T4? The T4 is about 1/2 the cost of the full. My vet wanted us to immediately go to a behaviorist but I pushed on the panel. I did finally get a name of a woman who is a behaviorist and we have a consultation set up. Looking back, we had a few instances of testing and a couple of food guarding issues when Eddie was about 8-9 months old but that passed. We've had no warnings or build up to this recent behavior.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Megan, you're doing all the right things so I am sure you guys will work this out. At least you know there's no aches or pains that's causing this. It may just be that Eddie is a little more dominant personality and has been trying to feel out his "big boy" status. Sounds like you're working with a trainer already so things will come along for you. Let us know ok?


----------

